# "This file is not recognized by the raw format support in LR" - Never happened before



## neversink (Jan 10, 2014)

After using LR5 since it came out, I suddenly get this message that I have never received before. "This file is not recognized by the raw format support in Lightroom" 
It worked up until today. My LR 5.3 software is up to date. I have been woking with NEF (Nikon) raw files. Anyone have any idea how I can fix this.
Thanks so much….


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2014)

Is it a new camera neversink?  Or which camera model is it?


----------



## neversink (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I shut down the computer and started it again and the message never came back. The camera is a Nikon D800 and not new. Strange, but it is working. However, after I did that, I found a corrupt image in the folder I was working on. I tested the hard drive and RAM and they are good. When I switch from Library to Develop mode and click on the photo in question, the color banding disappears. But when I leave the photo the banding comes back. Upon export I see no corruption. How strange is all this???
Thanks for your quick reply on the first problem. Glad it cleared up but don't know why it did so. I worry about corrupted files and not sure what to do about it. (I switched from Aperture to Capture One7 Pro to most recently LR5 as it seemed to be the best program available, so I thought.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2014)

If there's no corruption in Develop or export, it's likely the preview file or the camera raw cache file that's corrupted.

You can clear the camera raw cache by going to Preferences > File Handing and pressing the Purge Cache button.  Then try making a Develop adjustment on that photo, and going back to Library module, zoom into 1:1.  That should force the preview to update.


----------



## neversink (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks… been busy… Your suggestion makes sense - Iwill try that tomorrow and let you know….


----------

